# Serious Change in Behaviour



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

My Buck Rufus, i thought was the sweetest mouse, he would sit on my hand and i would give him a scratch and he was just generally very sweet. But he has literally changed mouse over night, he runs about his tub desperatley trying to get out, he sleeps on his wheel, which he never used to do and when ever he is awake it seems as though his main mission is to get out his tub??

whats happened to my Rufus, theres no does around as i though he could maybe smelling a doe on heat, im just baffled, he just seems so unsettled.

Just looked in his tub and hes now sleeping in his tube? :?

has someone swapped my mouse over night?

Help


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How old is he? Does he live alone?


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

he will be 6 weeks and he has been living alone for the last 2 weeks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

While six weeks is certainly old enough to be weaned, it's hard on a mousie to live alone. He needs a cagemate, or much, much more time spent with you; at least and hour, preferably two hours a day.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for the advice i will spend another hour with him a day, maybe he is just missing his mother and sisters. He's in the living room with us at the moment so he can see me all the time.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about him Lou-Fraser, it sounds like what Moustress has said - he's just needing more company and attention! All my single boys have carried on the same way arond a week or so after first ending up alone (for the first week they just sit in the corner and look scared not wanting to come out.) They all settle down as long as they get enough time out for cuddles or to wander around - I leave their cages open so they can run around or sit on my shoulder while I feed everyone and they soon settle down. Maybe you could let him play with the girl mice for a few minutes? Some of my boys have a cage next to the girls and go and speak to them through the bars and if they have behaved they get to run around on the cage tops with them for 5 minutes (supervised :lol It cheers them up no end and they only get as far as saying "hello! How are you? You are very pretty" before going back to their own house!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks zany i think i will let him say hello to his sisters (supervised :lol: ) tomorrow. He's still sleeping on his wheel tho, its really bugging me, theres a prefectly good mouse house there for him and ive even put a fleece sock in there too just in case he fancies making a bed in that. Ive even picked him up and put him in the house and sock to kind of give him a hint.

He's doing it now  just sleeping on the wheel :shock:

am i fretting over nothing here?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some meeces just like making a nest out of the wheel. Maybe because it's elevated a bit? You could try building up the spot where the the hide is! Make a platform to put it on, or something?


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Has it been warmer there the last few nights? It has here so all of my rodents have gone to their summer sleeping areas. That might be why he's on the wheel, it's a bit cooler?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I havea litter of ten siamese they are about to be split up and since there eyes opened and were able to feed etc on there own one of the pups runs continuously round the tank, the tank is large and has toys for the youngsters, but this one mouse runs for its life .I dont give my mice names but he is called speedy lol what can make them do this ? is it his male hormones, bordeom an mental illness ?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Puberty! He wants to get out and find girls.....


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Well he must of felt really frisky the speed he was going all the girls his sisters were hiding.I have put him in with a Brother tonight.


----------

